
Lieutenant Uhura Is Boarding NASA's Airplane Observatory Today - ohjeez
http://www.popularmechanics.com/space/a17340/lieutenant-uhura-is-boarding-nasas-telescope-plane-today/
======
informatimago
She was promoted commander in 2285! (And apocryphaly, even up to admiral in
the 24th century!)

